# Third Annual Gouldsboro PA Get Together - June 3rd, 2018



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys, so the past two years we have had awesome get togethers at the Gouldsboro State Park in Pennsylvania. Who's up for another? Both years we had something close to 20 cars. Any ideas on dates? We should try to work this around MECA/IASCA events so we can get more to come. 






Threads from the last two..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/277186-de-nj-pa-ny-sq-meet.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...pa-de-ct-2017-get-together-september-3rd.html


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Depending on the date, I would like to try and actually make it this year.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Might try to make it


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll definitely try to make it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Whichever month gets chosen, just choose a date between the New Moon and Full Moon as the chance of precipitation decreases.

Between a full moon and new moon, the chance of precipitation goes up.

An old timer told me this, years back, and this is how I plan all my vacations and outdoor functions. 

It has worked very well in my past experience. It's not always 100% accurate in all cases, but for the majority of the time, I found I can rely on it. 

With that being said, I would rather travel to Stony Point, NY for a competition or two as it is so much closer to Cape Cod ( 600 miles round trip) . Hint Hint


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Whichever month gets chosen, just choose a date between the New Moon and Full Moon as the chance of precipitation decreases.
> 
> Between a full moon and new moon, the chance of precipitation goes up.
> 
> ...


Hint taken. Landlord is on the fence about it

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Maybe you can convince the landlord to try just one event, and see if all goes well. If after the first one he is ok with it, then you could schedule another. 

Also might want to try and convince him that having these competitions will help to increase your business which would assure him that he gets his rent on time. 

Gotta use the plant a seed to leverage your position if you can.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Count me in as long as it’s on a Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

I realized that park is only 106 miles from me . If I have weeks notice I will be there. Even stony point is not all that far.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Any ideas on dates?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Too ... far ...


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Whichever month gets chosen, just choose a date between the New Moon and Full Moon as the chance of precipitation decreases.
> 
> Between a full moon and new moon, the chance of precipitation goes up.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I can't help but shake my head at some of the things you post.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Any ideas on dates?


I think Sept worked well last year other than the rain.

Sundays in September:
2nd
9th
16th - Day after Meca 2x Parts Express Event
23rd
30th - Day after Tenn. State Finals

But really, I'm open to any time.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

2nd no good.... 1/4 moon. New moon on the 9th... But I'm good for any Date.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

a spring or fall thing would be good, less bugs, less heat. I'm down for whenever though. Id drive a few hours from harrisburg. Too much hassle if its far enough that I have to get hotels and ****. I have a **** ton of animals that ends up costing too much loot to get boarded and stuff.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> 2nd no good.... 1/4 moon. New moon on the 9th... But I'm good for any Date.


Let's leave the date picking to someone with rational thinking please 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

:laugh:


SkizeR said:


> Let's leave the date picking to someone with rational thinking please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe we can even do a spring and fall one? anyone down for a short-ish notice get together this spring? say sometime in May? Then another in the fall?


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd be cool with that!!!


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

Why not it would be fun.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

Why not do a summer gtg then ? 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Driver of 102080 said:


> Why not do a summer gtg then ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


to hot, people trying to spend their free time around family and friends instead of a bunch of us nerds lol


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> to hot, people trying to spend their free time around family and friends instead of a bunch of us nerds lol


Okay I'll just head over to your shop for a dsp install if I get board. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

if youre doing sundays I can do 4/29
if youre doing may all I got is sat 5/26

just the way my work schedule falls 
you do not have to arrange it based on my schedule though...just throwing dates out there


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Driver of 102080 said:


> Okay I'll just head over to your shop for a dsp install if I get board.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



doors always open for people to come by and hang out. just shoot me a message beforehand as my hours are, uh, unpredictable lol. 





D34dl1fter said:


> if youre doing sundays I can do 4/29
> if youre doing may all I got is sat 5/26
> 
> just the way my work schedule falls
> you do not have to arrange it based on my schedule though...just throwing dates out there



Anyone else good for a 4/29 or 5/26? would love for people to hear your car. im good with any day.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> doors always open for people to come by and hang out. just shoot me a message beforehand as my hours are, uh, unpredictable lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah I would love to attend...you know my work schedule sucks...im still trying to figure out meca shows to get qualified for finals :worried:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Same here. I need to get points for the competition season with limited availability for travel. Would be great to have meca as an option for those that want to be there to hang out and BBQ but also have a judge there to get some season points.

Just a thought.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im down. Its just a quick hop for me....


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> ... Anyone else good for a 4/29 or 5/26? would love for people to hear your car. im good with any day.


Both of those dates work for me. I'd love to attend.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Same here. I need to get points for the competition season with limited availability for travel. Would be great to have meca as an option for those that want to be there to hang out and BBQ but also have a judge there to get some season points.
> 
> Just a thought.


I'm down. I just don't want to get rid of the get together vibe. I notice that comps will get less turn outs then a get together because some have no interest in competing 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> I'm down. I just don't want to get rid of the get together vibe. I notice that comps will get less turn outs then a get together because some have no interest in competing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


^^This, all of this.^^
This has been expensive enough just as a hobby for my own listening pleasure. I'll put myself in the poor house quick if I start chasing awards. :laugh:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I'm down. I just don't want to get rid of the get together vibe. I notice that comps will get less turn outs then a get together because some have no interest in competing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



I'm with Steve on this one. If I'm going to be driving hundreds of miles, and spending $$$$ on fuel and motel room, I would rather be able to get some points that would go towards finals. 

SQOLOGY competitions are very laid back and informal. Kind of like a normal GTG. Very fun indeed.

It would be nice if you could make it happen.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just talked to steve on the phone. Thinking it will still be a get together, but we can get a MECA judge on site for those who want to get points. The last thing we want is for this to turn into a competition over a laid back get together. But at the same time, it would be cool for some to get points, and people who are new to competition to either have a go at it, get some good feedback, or not do it and stick to listening to cars and hanging out.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice! Awesome! I think having a MECA Judge there would definitely be a great benefit. 

I think that this organization is much less formal than the other.

One vote for May 26.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Nice! Awesome! I think having a MECA Judge there would definitely be a great benefit.
> 
> I think that this organization is much less formal than the other.
> 
> One vote for May 26.


im thinking april 29th is better. yeah its a closer date, but its also a Sunday where more people tend to be available. Also wont be as hot as late may which is a big plus.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

judge on hand for people interested in points and an evaluation that has notes attached to it for "possible" improvement is a good idea while not losing the vibe of a casual GTG atmosphere 

hope this whole thing comes to fruition, ill help out where needed


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I could host an event and judge if you guys want. I just need to make sure it doesn't interfere with work.

The 4/29 is the same weekend as InDIYana, a DIY speaker show I am attending for work.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> im thinking april 29th is better. yeah its a closer date, but its also a Sunday where more people tend to be available. Also wont be as hot as late may which is a big plus.


I wouldn't be able to attend April 29 as the 28th is my 50th Birthday and my Girl has something planned for me. 

The 27th of May is also a Sunday, if Sunday would be better than Saturday.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

What kind of food do you folks eat? Anything upstate New York is known for ? I was thinking utica greens. Hoffman's hot dogs snappy grillers, sausage peppers onions and mushrooms. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Driver of 102080 said:


> What kind of food do you folks eat? Anything upstate New York is known for ? I was thinking utica greens. Hoffman's hot dogs snappy grillers, sausage peppers onions and mushrooms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Mike from PA brought some queso last year that was incredible. Mike from NJ killed it on the grill both years. Anything you want to bring is up to you, but before we worry about that i think we need to lock in a date


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Ge_off_me said:


> I could host an event and judge if you guys want. I just need to make sure it doesn't interfere with work.
> 
> The 4/29 is the same weekend as InDIYana, a DIY speaker show I am attending for work.


In Ohio or in PA? Thanks for the offer. Are you available May 27 if that is the date everyone decides upon?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> In Ohio or in PA? Thanks for the offer. Are you available May 27 if that is the date everyone decides upon?


Wherever the show is. I would hope somebody would snag me a room lol 

I don't have anything planned for that weekend right now.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in as long as the date works for me. 

For those thinking getting a room Scranton is about a half hour away, I stayed at the Hilton last time.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Ge_off_me said:


> Wherever the show is. I would hope somebody would snag me a room lol
> 
> I don't have anything planned for that weekend right now.


I propose chip in to put the judge up for a night. Is this Geoff Schneider? Hey, If I choose to pay for your room, can I get a higher score? Just Kidding....


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I propose chip in to put the judge up for a night. Is this Geoff Schneider? Hey, If I choose to pay for your room, can I get a higher score? Just Kidding....


That be me.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yup, the idea with the MECA thing is that this is absolutely, 100% a BBQ/get together where we can all have fun listening to each others systems and get demo's, yet also MECA there as an "option" for those who need points to get their systems judged and get feedback. The focus would absolutely be the fun of the event and demo's!


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

I won't compete but I would chip a few bucks in to get a judge there just for the experience.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dont worry about paying the judges and whatnot. Thats on whoever wants to compete. just worry about helping pick a date, showing up and having fun.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll compete knowing I will get blown away with my all by ear tune with a 80prs. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Can people agree on May 27 Sunday?


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Can people agree on May 27 Sunday?


Works for me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

works for me


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just realized that the weekend happens to be Memorial Day weekend. That could impact the number of people that may plan to attend. Thoughts???


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I just realized that the weekend happens to be Memorial Day weekend. That could impact the number of people that may plan to attend. Thoughts???


Good point 

Guys how is Sunday June the 3rd ?

Geoff...steve...nick?

That weekend is clear of meca events


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Sunday, May 20th would be better than June if Memorial Day Weekend is a no-go.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

the 20th of may could work as well

lets see what others have to say 
5/20
6/3
something else?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

5/20 is the same weekend as the meet in VA which I know some of us are planning attending.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/377450-2018-va-md-wv-pa-etc-spring-meet-may-19th.html


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

June 3rd looks like it could work for me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

June 3rd it is

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be at Carlisle for Ford Nationals that weekend but should be able to head out on Sunday to make this.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, June 3rd added to the calendar.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

sounds great!


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

6/3 daughters bday.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Driver of 102080 said:


> 6/3 daughters bday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Bring her along


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Gouldsboro State Park Pavilion - Booked by me for June 3rd.

Lets start the list of name, car, and something you will bring along. Aiming for 25+ this year. Fill these slots!


1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Dan750iL said:


> 2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not


Theres a charcoal grill


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

filling this one in for my friend who isnt a member here. He was there last year as well.

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure to be signing up one or more friends as well


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

D34dl1fter said:


> 1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
> 
> 2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

D34dl1fter said:


> Bring her along


If I do that I got to bring the whole family. I am talking my wife into it now.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to get the date in the thread title...

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22)
23)
24)
25)


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

Man now i have stage fright dudes all have baller installs ill be with my busted stuff. Real cool this became a thing though thanks guys for doing this


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

criddopher said:


> Man now i have stage fright dudes all have baller installs ill be with my busted stuff. Real cool this became a thing though thanks guys for doing this


Don't be worried just show up. if I can bring my car it's only a 80prs running Jbl 660gti's comps with a mmats 6150d and audiofrog gb12 d2 tuned by ear no rta. I coming there for the brother hood and commrodiary and to learn something. If I can take the whole troop I am showing up with my wife's mini van but I'll still going to have fun and meet new folks. See you there brother. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol, I might show up with kenwood stuff as my original build is paused to put the new kenwood stuff for a show at the javits center and i might not have the time to rebuild the face of the pods for my original speakers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

I like that a judge might be there, I've never been to a comp, I'm not interested in actually competing but id love to have a judge give me pointers, any ideas on cost of the judges time yet?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

criddopher said:


> I like that a judge might be there, I've never been to a comp, I'm not interested in actually competing but id love to have a judge give me pointers, any ideas on cost of the judges time yet?


I'm fairly inexpensive 

I'm mostly going to hang out. To compete it will more than likely be 25-30


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Ge_off_me said:


> I'm fairly inexpensive
> 
> I'm mostly going to hang out. To compete it will more than likely be 25-30


$10 for advice:laugh:
$15 if you use it


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc)


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

criddopher said:


> I like that a judge might be there, I've never been to a comp, I'm not interested in actually competing but id love to have a judge give me pointers, any ideas on cost of the judges time yet?


hey brother having been an event director in the past the cost to compete is as Geoff mentioned generally 25-30 for a double point (the points are for people who plan on going to world finals in October as you need a certain amount to qualify) show doing sound quality only (there are other things you can compete in such as install or rta), if you are a meca member you get a $5 discount on that price...to become a meca member the cost is I believe 25 or 30 for a year for your first sign up...I am hoping to get more shows in the tri state area for this season so consider a meca membership (you get a 10 percent discount card for motel 6 for signing up) not to mention it will help our hobby grow by introducing it to new areas and new people...as for competing for the first time there really is nothing to it and nothing to be worried about as its just an evaluation by a certified judge giving you feedback on paper that you can choose to utilize to possibly better your system...if you or anyone else has any other questions about anything don't hesitate to ask as you have plenty of people here that are willing to help! im looking forward to seeing you all there

Josh


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

D34dl1fter said:


> hey brother having been an event director in the past the cost to compete is as Geoff mentioned generally 25-30 for a double point (the points are for people who plan on going to world finals in October as you need a certain amount to qualify) show doing sound quality only (there are other things you can compete in such as install or rta), if you are a meca member you get a $5 discount on that price...to become a meca member the cost is I believe 25 or 30 for a year for your first sign up...I am hoping to get more shows in the tri state area for this season so consider a meca membership (you get a 10 percent discount card for motel 6 for signing up) not to mention it will help our hobby grow by introducing it to new areas and new people...as for competing for the first time there really is nothing to it and nothing to be worried about as its just an evaluation by a certified judge giving you feedback on paper that you can choose to utilize to possibly better your system...if you or anyone else has any other questions about anything don't hesitate to ask as you have plenty of people here that are willing to help! im looking forward to seeing you all there
> 
> Josh



Man, thanks a ton for the tips. I'm really excited about all this. :toff: Hopefully I can get my new system done in time!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I was looking for an address and didn't see one...any help? Link?

Thanks!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

probillygun said:


> I was looking for an address and didn't see one...any help? Link?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...d=0ahUKEwj_i_62qo7aAhUSA6wKHRRqDQEQ_BIIsQEwCg


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## Jedclampet (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope to make it and show off Captainobvious hard work on my X3.
I'll be glad to bring some food or beverages then too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

This is now officially a MECA 3x event. BUT, this is first and foremost a get together. The meca "event" will be part of the get together and is just happening so some can get points, OR, people who are new to it can get their feet wet and get some good feedback from some good judges. It might seem intimidating to people who havent competed before, but i assure you it is all in good fun. you do not have to compete if you come. It will still be the same get together vibe we have had the past years.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice, I’m definitely diving in the deep end of the pool to see how far behind I am from the pros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, this sucks. I just realized the date coincides with The pocono 400. I bought tickets for myself, my grandson, and His father for Xmas.
Nick, remove me from the list. I'll be back next year.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> Well, this sucks. I just realized the date coincides with The pocono 400. I bought tickets for myself, my grandson, and His father for Xmas.
> Nick, remove me from the list. I'll be back next year.


Ah dang. We'll miss ya

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Man, I'm off the site for 6 weeks (to have a baby) come back and our little GTG has morphed into a full blown 3X event, lol! Nice job Nick! 

Just to reiterate what others have said, everyone please don't think you need to be all uptight and secretive about your cars and not want to share/talk/tune. As others have said, the main goal is to build our local DIYMA / SQ community with hands-on interaction pooling of knowledge. The comp should just be gravy for those that are into it, and for the first-timers it can be very _reward_ing, even if not _award_ing at first. (Does that make sense?) *But it's still a car audio cookout first!*

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

It is awesome that this morphed into an actual meca event. Huge thanks to Nick, and anyone else involved (geoff, I'm sure) getting this done here in the Northeast!
Only an hour drive to a Meca show for me is literally unheard of. I seriously regret not being able to make a meet right in my own backyard.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to this and perhaps competing for the first time.

For those of us who have never competed before; Is there anything that needs to be or is recommended to be done before showing up in order to compete?

Also, since this may draw more attendance than previous meets at Gouldsboro; Is there a different site at Gouldsboro that has access to bathroom facilities? I didn't really look around too much last year but I feel an event like this should have more than just a single porta-potty available...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Looking forward to this and perhaps competing for the first time.
> 
> For those of us who have never competed before; Is there anything that needs to be or is recommended to be done before showing up in order to compete?


1) if you dont know what class you are in, as a judge to help verify you asap.

2) if you have an unorthodox way of playing music in your car (like i do. Fiio x5iii to coax into the helix), make sure you get a copy of the correct track and have them ready to be played in your car. Judges usually have usb and cd of what they need. 

3) power supply might be nice

4) HAVE FUN. Its just car audio. Nothing about this is serious. no one cares at how good or bad your car may look or sound. Were all here to have fun





Truthunter said:


> Also, since this may draw more attendance than previous meets at Gouldsboro; Is there a different site at Gouldsboro that has access to bathroom facilities? I didn't really look around too much last year but I feel an event like this should have more than just a single porta-potty available...


i had this same question. i will call them tomorrow

edit: im sure there are more standard restrooms if your willing to drive back to the entrance or another location in the park. The park isnt to big so no biggie in my opinion


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> Man, I'm off the site for 6 weeks (to have a baby) come back and our little GTG has morphed into a full blown 3X event, lol! Nice job Nick!
> 
> Just to reiterate what others have said, everyone please don't think you need to be all uptight and secretive about your cars and not want to share/talk/tune. As others have said, the main goal is to build our local DIYMA / SQ community with hands-on interaction pooling of knowledge. The comp should just be gravy for those that are into it, and for the first-timers it can be very _reward_ing, even if not _award_ing at first. (Does that make sense?) *But it's still a car audio cookout first!*
> 
> ...



THE GRILL MASTER HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Truthunter said:


> Looking forward to this and perhaps competing for the first time.
> 
> For those of us who have never competed before; Is there anything that needs to be or is recommended to be done before showing up in order to compete?
> 
> Also, since this may draw more attendance than previous meets at Gouldsboro; Is there a different site at Gouldsboro that has access to bathroom facilities? I didn't really look around too much last year but I feel an event like this should have more than just a single porta-potty available...



Make sure to check ALL settings BEFORE judge gets in...crappy to find out later you had the "wake the neighbors" preset on lol instead of your sq setting (though there might be judges that "prefer" that)

Also have the listening position set as well again BEFORE the judge gets in IE seat all the way back...reclined some...etc...basically wherever the "sweet spot" is

As stated most of all relax!!! ....its funny we want someone (a judge) to listen to our cars to tell us what they don't like (and like) about them lol ...and we find it to be fun...what a hobby we all love


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> It is awesome that this morphed into an actual meca event. Huge thanks to Nick, and anyone else involved (geoff, I'm sure) getting this done here in the Northeast!
> Only an hour drive to a Meca show for me is literally unheard of. I seriously regret not being able to make a meet right in my own backyard.


Ron, hopefully there will be more to.come...I'm gonna reach out to 12volt dave this week about a possible show back in the old stomping grounds...fingers crossed


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Velozity said:


> Man, I'm off the site for 6 weeks (to have a baby) come back and our little GTG has morphed into a full blown 3X event, lol! Nice job Nick!
> 
> Just to reiterate what others have said, everyone please don't think you need to be all uptight and secretive about your cars and not want to share/talk/tune. As others have said, the main goal is to build our local DIYMA / SQ community with hands-on interaction pooling of knowledge. The comp should just be gravy for those that are into it, and for the first-timers it can be very _reward_ing, even if not _award_ing at first. (Does that make sense?) *But it's still a car audio cookout first!*
> 
> ...


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

To piggy back what I said above about preset I drove from PA to the vinny in TN 2 years ago and was getting judged by Richard Papasin and after he got out I jumped in to give a demo and realized on my director that i had left it set on master volume for Richard and not digital volume which is what it was supposed to be on and it was to late and one of Richard's comments was "needs more volume" 

True story...I wasnt very happy with myself lol


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I've done get togethers and comps for many years and both are really fun for me. So if you don't want to compete that's cool, just come and hang out and have a good time, and if you do want to, that's also cool, again no pressure and you'll get a chance to have a judge let you know where your system needs improvement and where it has strong points.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not going to be able to make it this year.....training schedule is ramping up. Someone have a burger for me!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

D34dl1fter said:


> Ron, hopefully there will be more to.come...I'm gonna reach out to 12volt dave this week about a possible show back in the old stomping grounds...fingers crossed


 I hear hes kickin' it around, so we'll see. I'm at the point where if we cant get anything closer than 4 hour drives, I just won't compete anymore. My heart is in it, but I just can't find the time anymore to spend weekends on the road.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Looking forward to this and perhaps competing for the first time.
> 
> For those of us who have never competed before; Is there anything that needs to be or is recommended to be done before showing up in order to compete?
> 
> Also, since this may draw more attendance than previous meets at Gouldsboro; Is there a different site at Gouldsboro that has access to bathroom facilities? I didn't really look around too much last year but I feel an event like this should have more than just a single porta-potty available...


I've never competed before either, but im pretty sure the meca website has a little rules download you can see, it would help you figure out what class you are in. My buddy whom im helping build up a system for now used to compete. I know he mentioned you wanna watch out because certain things can toss you up a class when you really have no business being in it.


*** I'm chris on that list btw, if the next guy wants to edit my screen name onto there or whatever, I'm slow and didnt realize thats what that was at first lol


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

criddopher said:


> I've never competed before either, but im pretty sure the meca website has a little rules download you can see, it would help you figure out what class you are in. My buddy whom im helping build up a system for now used to compete. I know he mentioned you wanna watch out because certain things can toss you up a class when you really have no business being in it.


that's true small things can kick you up a class but consider this, the car is gonna score the same regardless of class its in so all in all its not that bad and again this is a GTG first and foremost so there is nothing to be remotely nervous about for anyone just come out and have fun hanging out with people that have a similar interest in this hobby (sickness ) ...the show portion is for two purposes 

1. people can get an evaluation by, in this case, 3 judges as this is a triple point show...so your score sheet will includes notes on it that can help you to possibly improve your vehicle
2. for the people who compete and plan on attending finals a chance to garner much needed points to get qualified to attend finals


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to this SQ BBQ/get together. Will be nice to see some old friends and hopefully meet a bunch of new people. Looking forward to hearing some cars and seeing what each of you guys have been working on too.


My SQ van will be open all day for demo's as well so please do stop by and say hello.

Here is the build thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/336834-2016-sq-wagon-new-build.html


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> I hear hes kickin' it around, so we'll see. I'm at the point where if we cant get anything closer than 4 hour drives, I just won't compete anymore. My heart is in it, but I just can't find the time anymore to spend weekends on the road.


ill update everyone either today or tomorrow as ill be taking a trip to see him either after work today or tomorrow as im off


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to this SQ BBQ/get together. Will be nice to see some old friends and hopefully meet a bunch of new people. Looking forward to hearing some cars and seeing what each of you guys have been working on too.
> 
> 
> My SQ van will be open all day for demo's as well so please do stop by and say hello.
> ...


guys this will be one of the vehicles you HAVE to hear...it does things that only a handful of vehicles do in regards to sound...AMAZING!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’ll have to settle for someone doing a video of it sadly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> I’ll have to settle for someone doing a video of it sadly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Can't make it up for the GTG? 


Too busy at work?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so now that meca is figured out.. whos manning the grill?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Can't make it up for the GTG?
> 
> 
> Too busy at work?



Lol I haven’t worked in several years but sadly after the car accident being in a vehicle for long periods of time isn’t possible. So I have to pick and choose carefully. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Coppertone said:


> Lol I haven’t worked in several years but sadly after the car accident being in a vehicle for long periods of time isn’t possible. So I have to pick and choose carefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


easy fix

have steve pick ya up in the transit van and put it on "wake the neighbors" preset, will be like getting a full body massage


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Now I would love for Steve to pick me up, but alas I know he has enough on his plate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 3,000 watt inverter (AKA the quiet one) generator - Should I plan on bringing it? Not sure if people will need something for a power supply, battery charger, etc?


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Eskimo said:


> I have a 3,000 watt inverter (AKA the quiet one) generator - Should I plan on bringing it? Not sure if people will need something for a power supply, battery charger, etc?


Definitely can't hurt to bring it along if you're able 
Just gotta make sure it can be used in the park


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> so now that meca is figured out.. whos manning the grill?


I'll man it for the London broil I'm bringing. BUT I'll be wearing these..










So there may be more for everyone else.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

D34dl1fter said:


> Definitely can't hurt to bring it along if you're able
> Just gotta make sure it can be used in the park


It's got a spark arrestor and is one of the quiet ones, so yeah, should be good.. ASSUMING people want it.. It's 170lbs, so loading it into the car is a PITA if it's not needed, but with only one outlet at the pavilion, I would think there's a need?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

If you are able to bring it, that would be great. Noise shouldn't be an issue from that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gotta check to see if theyre allowed, but if its not making any noise, they dont need to know  lol


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> I hear hes kickin' it around, so we'll see. I'm at the point where if we cant get anything closer than 4 hour drives, I just won't compete anymore. My heart is in it, but I just can't find the time anymore to spend weekends on the road.


Ok guys as promised I just got back from checking in with 12 volt Dave and we can plan on there being a show towards the end of August on a Sunday and the location will be Reading Pa near the vanity fair outlets...with it being just one show this year I will try to make sure it is a triple pointer...the date will get locked in in about 2 weeks when I get back in touch with dave again and we finalize the details!

I can add that I made Dave aware of our GTG so hopefully he will be there !


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Eskimo said:


> It's got a spark arrestor and is one of the quiet ones, so yeah, should be good.. ASSUMING people want it.. It's 170lbs, so loading it into the car is a PITA if it's not needed, but with only one outlet at the pavilion, I would think there's a need?


I'd like it there


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone got a lead on a (single) Stereo Integrity BM MKIV? That's all we need to get my build done before the get together..
Since the admins can't get my classifieds access figured out... :banghead:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Eskimo said:


> Anyone got a lead on a (single) Stereo Integrity BM MKIV? That's all we need to get my build done before the get together..
> Since the admins can't get my classifieds access figured out... :banghead:


i got you

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...26-wtb-stereo-integrity-bm-mkiv-customer.html


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, so I am very interested, but work is crazy busy right now. I may be able to show up for a few hours, and could possibly bring cheese dip.....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bumping

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Heres the list of everyone and what they are bringing so far. Im thinking this will be stepped down to a MECA 2x event to make it more mellow and the fact that im having a tough time finding a third judge.

We still need: Water, other various drinks, cheeseburgers and buns, hot dogs and buns, misc. snacks, etc etc


LETS BUILD THIS LIST!


1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Ron (Rrizz) - 2011 370Z Will handle charcoal + fluid, and some other homemade snack
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) 
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc) 
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)

Removed myself from list. and bummed.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> 1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
> 2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
> 3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
> 4)
> ...


16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)

Removed myself from list. and bummed.[/QUOTE]I'll probably do another one in September so dont be to bummed

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ll bring water and a few cases of drinks


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Greggers 2014 tundra wants to come, he doesn't have an account here but he wants to know what you guys think he should bring?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

we still need cheeseburgers and buns, hot dogs and buns, and misc. snacks filled

also, unfortunately this event needed to be downgraded to a MECA 2x. We couldnt get enough judges on this date. Another reason being some members werent exactly excited about coming to a big 3x.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GM PS6500 Stepvan - TBD 
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc)
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Nick...put me on the list and I will bring cheese dip and chips....May possibly be looking for a retune...I just picked up 2 stage 4 prs-a900 amps and if I can find the time I will put them in my Cruze...are you available that day? Got $$$?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Nick...put me on the list and I will bring cheese dip and chips....May possibly be looking for a retune...I just picked up 2 stage 4 prs-a900 amps and if I can find the time I will put them in my Cruze...are you available that day? Got $$$?


I might have time. Hard to say. Might be extra busy this year since I'll be helping with the meca portion 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nick......I'm Going to bring some Grass Fed Steaks.

You can put me down for that.

Don't forget to add Greg ( Greggers ) to the list. His system is on Point!

Bill's Friend.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome. This is coming up quicker than I could have imagined. Hopefully we have some nice weather 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Awesome. This is coming up quicker than I could have imagined. Hopefully we have some nice weather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I think it will all work out perfectly!

The weekend after next. I booked a motel already. Looking forward to this one for sure.

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Awesome. This is coming up quicker than I could have imagined. Hopefully we have some nice weather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


i hope so !


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

"Noise ordinance no demos" This pertains to SPL setups I assume? Or does that legit mean people can't demo their system for others? IE: they only play for judging?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

criddopher said:


> "Noise ordinance no demos" This pertains to SPL setups I assume? Or does that legit mean people can't demo their system for others? IE: they only play for judging?


this is essentially saying no SPL setups


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

10 days away


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> 10 days away


Just 10 days oh man !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

D34dl1fter said:


> Just 10 days oh man !


That means 9 to do a full modex install and tune... your killing me

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> That means 9 to do a full modex install and tune... your killing me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


No pressure at all

Your bank account tomorrow will help ease the pain of some sleepless nights lol

Back to work !


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

more changes?!?!

i'd say i was surprised...but.... ...... .........


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

benny z said:


> more changes?!?!
> 
> i'd say i was surprised...but.... ...... .........


Yeah I'm not either lol

And it's not a change. It's a full rebuild lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You got this...


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah I'm not either lol
> 
> And it's not a change. It's a full rebuild lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


 Full rebuild for who, Josh??


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> Full rebuild for who, Josh??


who me? 
change something midseason?
put pressure on nick, 2 weeks before his show?


of course its me lol


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

greggers is coming, 2014 Toyota Tundra, he's bringing hot dogs


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll bring the buns


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting excited about this. Weather looks promising.

Looking forward to finally getting a demo in Gregger's Tundra and definitely want another demo in the FJ Bill.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Updated list? Am I on it? Cheese Dip anyone?


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

since Ron rizzardi isnt coming, is someone else bringing charcoal and lighter fluid?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GM PS6500 Stepvan - steaks 
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc)
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea and hot dog buns[/QUOTE]
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)
19) Greggers - 2014 Tundra - Hot dogs
20) Mike - MB2008LTZ - The best cheese dip this side of the mississippi


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

probillygun said:


> since Ron rizzardi isnt coming, is someone else bringing charcoal and lighter fluid?


maybe one of the "TBD" guys can bring it


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm glad you're coming Ryan. Will be cool to finally hear your Camry. Bring some more good demo tunes bro<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

and thanks for updating the list Nick!


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 18, 2017)

1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
4) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GM PS6500 Stepvan - steaks 
5) John- 2016 Subaru Crosstrek - TBD
6) Josh (D34dl1fter)- 2011 Nissan Versa - TBD
7) Kevin (Mullings) - 2011 Prius
8) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - Chips
9) Mike (not a member) - 2006 Altima -TBD
10)chris--2007 focus & 2005 g35x (might be both if gf comes) LMK whats needed
11) Mike (Rotex7 - rarely posts) - 2016 VW Golf R
12) Geoff (Ge_Off_Me) - 2016 Fiesta ST - MECA Judge
13) John (timelessR1) - 2010 F150 - soda/juice
14) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - plasticware (plates/cups/forks/napkins, etc)
15) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Sweet Tea and hot dog buns
16) Rich (Eskimo) - 2016 Porsche Cayenne that may or may not have a system - TBD, as I'm only about 70% sure I can come at this point.
17) ian (audirsfaux) -2015 audi s4 ,, tbd
18) Mike D (Velozity) - Big Tree (tentative)
19) Greggers - 2014 Tundra - Hot dogs
20) Mike - MB2008LTZ - The best cheese dip this side of the mississippi
21) Clint - (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - Charcoal & Fluid


How much charcoal is needed? I always like using MatchLight;any thoughts on way or the other?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Foghorn said:


> 1) Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic - Reserved site and covering potential MECA Fees.
> 2) Dan Dan750iL 2017 Ford Explorer London Broil if there is a grill shrimp cocktail if not
> 3) Rich (LostnEye) - 2013 Ford Taurus- TBD
> 4) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GM PS6500 Stepvan - steaks
> ...


I guess enough to make enough food to feed 40 people? (the 20 or so here that are on this list, some bringing friends, and some who arent on this forum)


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

Mark me as in.. I have some chips, pretzels, munchie type stuff.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Hows the weather looking ?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

audirsfaux said:


> Hows the weather looking ?


They can't decide 

Yesterday, it looked like rain all day but today shows only cloudy & 64.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/pa/gouldsboro?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Wish this event was closer to Chicago....sounds like a great time!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Registration for those competing in MECA starts at 9:30am and will go until about 11am. If you do not want to compete, you are still strongly encouraged to come by and hang out!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Weather showing cloudy and 66 right now for Sunday which is about perfect. No sun beating down on you, cars won't need to be running for A/C. Good stuff if it holds out.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

captainobvious said:


> Weather showing cloudy and 66 right now for Sunday which is about perfect. No sun beating down on you, cars won't need to be running for A/C. Good stuff if it holds out.


And lower humidity showing for Sunday too... Yes, hope it holds out.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Glad the weather will be better. I’m in Carlisle for the Ford Nationals and it was brutally humid today.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Less humid would be welcome....It is 75% in my basement and the AC is telling me it is 75 degrees....lol...... BTW who thought that June is a good time for anything outdoors that lasts more than 2 hours....???? J/k folks... I will be there w/chips & dips...!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

please post the address again? I couldn't find it on the thread...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Pennsylvania 435, Gouldsboro, PA 18424


That's the address on google maps. When you get there, follow the signs for the pavillion 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 18, 2017)

Can’t make it due to some health issues. 
I think Steve will be covering the Charcoal. (Thanks Steve)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and this thread is all ****y too... :/


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you guys get great weather tomorrow. Its looking good so far!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I got to the state park around 3:30. Added two more GFI outlets. So now there is a total of four 20 AMP circuits. I need one circuit myself, as I have a house AC in the back to keep the cab cool. Even with overcast conditions, it gets hot and stuffy in the cab due to the engine/transmission heat and the Black color. 

Also have 6 Organic, grass fed sirloin steaks on ice ready for the grill.

It looks like it’s going to be a good meet, I’m looking forward to tomorrow. 

Anyone staying at the Hampton Inn in Scranton, besides me?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> and this thread is all ****y too... :/





I noticed that too.


Earlier this week I was looking at posts at the end of the thread which were showing on page 1? Bizarre.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Also have 6 Organic, grass fed sirloin steaks on ice ready for the grill.
> 
> It looks like it’s going to be a good MEAT, I’m looking forward to tomorrow.










Niiiice


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> SkizeR said:
> 
> 
> > and this thread is all ****y too... :/
> ...


I thought it was just me!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Just finished up in the garage with some last minute tuning. Looking forward to this.. should be a great time. Hopefully the rain holds off until later in the day. See y'all in the morning!


PS: Gerald, those steaks sound yummy and thanks for hooking us up with extra outlets!... guess I'll bring an extention cord this time


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I got to the state park around 3:30. Added two more GFI outlets. So now there is a total of four 20 AMP circuits. I need one circuit myself, as I have a house AC in the back to keep the cab cool. Even with overcast conditions, it gets hot and stuffy in the cab due to the engine/transmission heat and the Black color.
> 
> Also have 6 Organic, grass fed sirloin steaks on ice ready for the grill.
> 
> ...


im gunna say this for like the 100th time ever.. you gerald, are out of your damn mind lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Just finished up in the garage with some last minute tuning. Looking forward to this.. should be a great time. Hopefully the rain holds off until later in the day. See y'all in the morning!
> 
> 
> PS: Gerald, those steaks sound yummy and thanks for hooking us up with extra outlets!... guess I'll bring an extention cord this time


YOU SHOULD BE HERE! Kevin stopped by for a quick check on his. I might have to tune my car while im there lol


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Also have 6 Organic, grass fed sirloin steaks on ice ready for the grill.


20 man Rock, Paper, Scissor tournament for those 6 prizes??:laugh:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

RRizz said:


> 20 man Rock, Paper, Scissor tournament for those 6 prizes??:laugh:


No....... First right of refusal goes in the following order.

1. Host
2. Judge 1 and 2 ( cause my Momma didn't raise no dummy lol )
3. Billy G and Greggers
4. Last but not least ...me

If any of the above turn down the steak offer, then they become available to whoever likes my system the most. lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> im gunna say this for like the 100th time ever.. you gerald, are out of your damn mind lol


That doesn't make me a bad person.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

I assume judging happens shortly after registration? DO people generally give demos AFTER judging? My first event like this, wanna make sure I don't miss out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RRizz said:


> 20 man Rock, Paper, Scissor tournament for those 6 prizes??


I have been trained for this. I'm taking home all 6

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

criddopher said:


> I assume judging happens shortly after registration? DO people generally give demos AFTER judging? My first event like this, wanna make sure I don't miss out.


Judging will probably start around 11:30. Demos will be going in all day. If anyone has trouble making it before 11 and wants to compete, CALL ME - 845-274-4357

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in for any photos that make it on here (and stay on here with the recent vanishing posts.......). Wish I were there!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> I'm in for any photos that make it on here (and stay on here with the recent vanishing posts.......). Wish I were there!


Will post some tonight. Didnt get to many though

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nick- Thanks again for hosting a great event yesterday. Turnout was awesome and there were a lot of very good sounding vehicles there. Gave a lot of demos and got to listen to plenty of vehicles too, although I missed a few I wanted to hear.


Good times!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Good times indeed!

Thank you Nick for taking time out of your ridiculously busy schedule to host this event.

Much bigger turnout than last year's fall meet... Lot's of great sounding cars and new folks to meet too.

Oh, and those of us who stayed to the very end got to enjoy Gerald's organic grass fed steaks after all...

Here they are being cooked up by a local Hibachi chef vvv










Yes, Gerald actually asked the restaraunt to cook up his steaks for us :surprised:

Bill & I thought it was a little strange at first but after enjoying them thought Gerald's crazy ideas sometimes actually make sense! :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wtf.. lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep, thanks for the hospitality, certainly discovered that I've had no idea what I'm doing my entire life.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

criddopher said:


> Yep, thanks for the hospitality, certainly discovered that I've had no idea what I'm doing my entire life.


Thanks for coming out! enjoy the addiction that will slowly take over your life and bank account :laugh:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got home after a long 8-hour drive. 

I grilled the last two steaks. I threw the knives around just like the Hibachi chef. My fiance thought I was nuts, but then she started laughing. 

I'm very, very tired, but had a great time. 


Looking forward to seeing those pics, Nick! Thanks again for putting on this event for us!!!


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks to all, especially Nick for hosting, and Steve for taking the time to offer some constructive criticism. (I found the resonance in the back  )
It was great to meet everyone, and I really enjoyed getting to sample everyone's system. There's something to enjoy about every single one, and my only regret is that I didn't listen to more!
Gerald and Steve - You guys aren't quite right in the head..and I love it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Wtf.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I feel like this is your response after every post by or about HRA.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Will post some tonight. Didn't get too many though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I know you are busy, but "tonight" has come and gone almost 3 days ago. If there are only a few then it shouldn't take too long to post. Unless you are so pissed off at DIYMA that you've given up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I know you are busy, but "tonight" has come and gone almost 3 days ago. If there are only a few then it shouldn't take too long to post. Unless you are so pissed off at DIYMA that you've given up.


nah, just realized that the ones i got arent that great, and that ive been busy making a video for Mobile Electronics Magazine. I will get to them though


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, I'm no photographyphile like some of you as these were taken with a cheap 10yo kodak but at least they're something to look at for now:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice! Ryan..... I count 21 vehicles. Rather large turnout.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Nice! Ryan..... I count 21 vehicles. Rather large turnout.


There was definitely more than 21... some are hidden behind other vehicles or just totally out of the frame 

Steve's Transit looks like a matchbox car next to your home theatre on wheels :laugh:


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone....I had a great time and you guys destroyed my cheese dip in record time. Nick thanks for putting this event together, and your friend (forget his name) did a fantastic job tweaking my system, by ear no less, to mellow out some of the harshness in the upper frequencies. I am hearing a lot more midrange details now and my ears are getting less fatigued on music I normally thought was just naturally "bright". Ryan I didn't get a chance to hear your car with the sub...that is my fault, though I am sure we will meet again. To everyone else, thanks for coming out and spending the day, and best of luck in all your current and future car audio endeavors. Have a Great Weekend! MB


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Hey Everyone....I had a great time and you guys destroyed my cheese dip in record time. Nick thanks for putting this event together, and your friend (forget his name) did a fantastic job tweaking my system, by ear no less, to mellow out some of the harshness in the upper frequencies. I am hearing a lot more midrange details now and my ears are getting less fatigued on music I normally thought was just naturally "bright". Ryan I didn't get a chance to hear your car with the sub...that is my fault, though I am sure we will meet again. To everyone else, thanks for coming out and spending the day, and best of luck in all your current and future car audio endeavors. Have a Great Weekend! MB


I just told him (matei). He says hes glad to hear that your enjoying something that he helped with. I'm glad you came out.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Hey Everyone....I had a great time and you guys destroyed my cheese dip in record time. Nick thanks for putting this event together, and your friend (forget his name) did a fantastic job tweaking my system, by ear no less, to mellow out some of the harshness in the upper frequencies. I am hearing a lot more midrange details now and my ears are getting less fatigued on music I normally thought was just naturally "bright". Ryan I didn't get a chance to hear your car with the sub...that is my fault, though I am sure we will meet again. To everyone else, thanks for coming out and spending the day, and best of luck in all your current and future car audio endeavors. Have a Great Weekend! MB


I really wanted to hear your car again too. Time just flys at these events... too many cars to hear and things going on. I'm sure we'll see eachother again soon.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nick... get those photos up !:whip:



I mean... _Please_ post the photos :nice:


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I just told him (matei). He says hes glad to hear that your enjoying something that he helped with. I'm glad you came out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Please tell Matei thank you for helping me with tuning tips as well. He gave me some pointers regarding crossover points and I took his advice and it has created a definite improvement in sound quality. 


Pics, please?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theres literally 6 pics. 4 of which are blurry

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

This meet was the perfect place to audition different equipment and I listened to almost every car there, lots of good sounding cars and crazy builds, thanks again nick for putting this together, can’t wait for the next meet.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Sounds like a nice time and hope to make the next one.
Any idea when that might be ?
Anybody have an IB setup there?
Curious to hear one .


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

dsquared said:


> Anybody have an IB setup there?
> Curious to hear one .



There was at least two of us with IB setups... myself and Rich (LostnEye)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Still no results posted on meca... What gives?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, been beyond busy and never had time to send them in. Results are up

MECA Events


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks bro!


----------

